# New Nozzle for FieldKing Backpack Sprayer



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for a way to get a wider swath of spray for my liquid preemergents, weed killers, fertilizers. I have a Field King 190328 sprayer that I have the yellow fan nozzle and regulator installed on. I have to walk really slow to get the right amount out. I have 12,000 sq ft to cover and it takes a long time to do a blanket spray. I don't want to invest in a pull behind sprayer because they are pricey and i have spots that are smaller that would be hard for a pull behind. I had a teejet xr11008vp suggested to me on the Lawncare nuts Facebook page but am not sure about that. I don't know much about the teejet nozzles. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Why not use a hose-end sprayer?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Why not use a hose-end sprayer?


Because they aren't accurate enough for potent fertilizers, weed killers, and pre-emergents. I use a hose end sprayer for N-Ext products for the most part that aren't that big of a deal if I get heavy handed in an area.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a way to get a wider swath of spray for my liquid preemergents, weed killers, fertilizers. I have a Field King 190328 sprayer that I have the yellow fan nozzle and regulator installed on. I have to walk really slow to get the right amount out. I have 12,000 sq ft to cover and it takes a long time to do a blanket spray. I don't want to invest in a pull behind sprayer because they are pricey and i have spots that are smaller that would be hard for a pull behind. I had a teejet xr11008vp suggested to me on the Lawncare nuts Facebook page but am not sure about that. I don't know much about the teejet nozzles. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


That suggestion was wrong in my opinion. You will need to use the XR, XRC teejet for foliar sprays and AI, AIC for the soil sprays. Go to the nozzle discussion in the forum for ALOT more information.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> That suggestion was wrong in my opinion. You will need to use the XR, XRC teejet for foliar sprays and AI, AIC for the soil sprays. Go to the nozzle discussion in the forum for ALOT more information.


Thanks for the help. I took some time to scan through that thread and decided to order the xr1104-vs and ai1104-vs. I'll be able to check it out when all of our snow melts.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Single 11004 vertical nozzle test.
110 degree nozzle.
20/30/40 PSI.
20" height.

To get good Distribution Uniformity, the center of the next row needs to be 20" from the center of the prior row. (Therefore, spray like you are using a 21-inch push mower).

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq-WB0FUD40[/media]


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

@krusej23 hey man, I'm in exact same boat as you were.. looking into these teejet nozzles for my Field King.. how did it turn out for you? The included nozzles for field king sprayer to put down prodiamine on my 8k yard took forever.. did you see any improvement? If so which nozzle did you go with and did the nozzle fit the sprayer or do I need to get some kind of adapter?

Appreciate any info!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@ChessCharlie I used this Teejet nozzle for soil sprays.
TeeJet AI11004-VS 110
And this for foliar sprays
TeeJet XR11004-VP Extended Range


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

@krusej23 awesome, thanks man! Did they AI11004-VS speed up the prodiamine application process for you?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@ChessCharlie I never used the tips that came with the sprayer so I can't compare unfortunately. I know that with those two teejet tips I usually would walk fast enough to spray one way and then spray perpendicular to get a good even coating.


----------

